# Another Flea Fair Purchase



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sold as a ships clock which, I think, is wide of the mark, I have a feeling this might have been a very early car clock.

The enamel face, in perfect condition bar needing a dust, is marked J. C. VICKERY, TO THEIR MAJESTIES, 179 181 183 REGENT ST. W which I guess is Edward 7th and Queen Alexandra given the crown wind and pin set movement. Thereâ€™s a patent number beside the case lock of 23??? and an outer case serial number B (or 8) 993. The outer case fits together by a bayonet connection, has 3 countersunk holes on the rear plate and is locked by an internal cam. The watch case itself is plated, has a serial number 69287 but no other indication of who made it; I hoping itâ€™s going to be an 8-day movement.

So experts, has anybody any idea what Iâ€™ve found for myself this time? Grateful for any input.


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

What was da title of Mr. Denver's CD?

sm iiH!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's obvious, I wouldn't be typing this from the fair therefore I must be 'Back Home Again'. :derisive:


----------

